# Mexico's Missiles



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Mexico missile order totals US $98 million

US State Department approves sale of missiles, torpedoes to Mexican Navy
Mexico News Daily | Saturday, January 6, 2018

The U.S. State Department has approved the sale of US $98.4 million worth of missiles and other military equipment to Mexico.
…
https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/mexico-missile-order-totals-98-million/


----------

